# Griffin Ga, KIA (F), #A08-3029 Last day 12/10



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Kia is listed as a mix, but appears to be a purebred. She is in Spalding County Animal Shelter in Griffin, Ga. Her last day is 12/10/08. 










Spalding County Animal Shelter
208 Justice Boulevard
Griffin, GA 30224

Phone: 770 - 467- 4772
Fax: 770 - 467- 4771
Adoption/rescue applications: http://www.spaldingcountyanimalshelter.com/adoption-agreement.htm


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump!!!!!!!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

poor girl---just look at her eyes.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

bumping back to first page


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Actually, this dog must be out of the shelter by the afternoon of *Dec 9th*! If you read the site, dogs must be out of the shelter _*the day before they are scheduled to be euthanized*_. Her euthanization date is *Dec 10th*, which means tomorrow she must be out of there, or _*she will be gassed to death on Dec 10th.*_

ALL DOGS ON THIS PAGE VERY ADOPTABLE AND SWEET.
http://www.spaldingdogs.com/page2.html


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Spaulding Co. still uses gas chambers.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I just spoke with the shelter. She can be pulled tomorrow, but she will have to be out by the afternoon. They said she has shown zero signs of aggression. They said when they have moved her run, she hasn't shown any aggression to the dogs she has passed, but they dont put dogs together to test them. Can anyone go and evaluate this girl? They will hold at Spalding for 5 days past euthanization date for $7 a day, for pick-up, so if someone wants her, there is some flexibility.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for Kia.


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

I can go by tomorrow and eval Kia. That will be the first chance I have had since she arrived at the shelter. I have cut way back on my shelter volunteer time. I can do my best to test her with another dog..it's against the shelter's policy, but sometimes the director will relent for us. I'll be going by around the time they open..10 a.m. and can post my findings here soon after. I hate that I haven't seen her already.

Kathryn


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you, Katherine- if her evaluation is good, maybe we can pull a rabbit out of a hat.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I called the shelter around noon, as no report was posted







We were going to have someone pull her, no matter what, but when I spoke to the shelter, they said someone was adopting her that second- they were filling out the paperwork, as we spoke, so she is safe! She is being adopted by a private individual.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats Great Julie! Thanks for the update!!!!!!!!!


----------

